# Hey



## Deleted member 56014 (Apr 23, 2014)

.

Thank you


----------



## Pandora (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello bspn I think I will enjoy your style of writing, much like mine. We have many friends here from all areas of the world. Many helpful withers to give you positive critique and suggestions. After ten posts you can post your work. So take a look around, if you have questions please ask. It may be 72 hours to update your information and add an avatar if you wish too. Side note, I have a beautiful coffee mug, hand painted, a favorite that came to me from a friend in Portugal. It's cherished.


Welcome to WF!


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi bspn,

I'm also from Portugal - welcome to WF 



> I don't know if it is a problem but I'm Portuguese and most of my notes are in portuguese, so that's that.



It would only prove a problem if you shared your work in Portuguese LOL 

Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . 

Any questions please do not hesitate to ask :smile:

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.

Please don't forget to check out New Member FAQs

PiP


----------



## Blade (Apr 23, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the board. As long as you don't start posting your notes everything should be fine.:joker:

Please take time to have a look around and see what is going on. There is likely to be quite a bit that will be of interest to you. Good luck.:thumbr:


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi there. There are no rules to writing other than proper grammar, so enjoy doing what you like. However, there are rules for the forum you should read if you haven't already. You can find a link in my signature. Your english is pretty good so I don't think you'll have too many problems with people understanding your work. Welcome to WF.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 24, 2014)

hi bspn, I also am an amatuer writer.  I mostly do poetry but occasionally I have stories.

Welcome aboard.  We have fun and games too, not just serious stuff.  Look around, make yourself comfy.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you all for this warming welcome. 
I will be checking the FAQs and rules obviously.
I have some material in english, but lately I've been writing in portuguese and as you guys may know, sometimes is hard to translate a poem or song, because it will lose the original meaning (at least that's the way I see it). So I guess I'll need to find a way of showing you my work in portuguese, but not written in portuguese.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 2, 2014)

Well, I don't have to tell you that you should write from your gut, write for yourself, or write what you enjoy writing. Seems as though you're already pretty far down that path, aren't you? Hats off to that and your spectacular Calvin and Hobbes pic. Have you ever seen their snowman reel? If not, you should google it. You'll love it...or at least I did.

Astroannie and Pandora here I believe are poets themselves. If you find some of their work out there, better for you. Don't hesitate to ask anyone questions, make sure you make some regular posting critics, and have a blast. Don't worry about the criticism, either. We're all here to make each other better writers, here to share what we enjoy doing.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## AnnieAnne (May 2, 2014)

> Hey, I'm  a guy who enjoys writing and I'm here to receive critics. I don't want  to be an author or anything like that, I just write what I feel and what  pops in my head. It may be a song, poems (I think), some random  thoughts or notes.
> When I write I don't have in mind any rules what so ever. I just write.
> I don't know if it is a problem but I'm Portuguese and most of my notes are in portuguese, so that's that.
> 
> Thank you​



Hello and welcome to the forums! ^^ I'm Russian but live in Portugal as well since I'm 5. So glad to see one more "tuga" around here xD. I'm just like you in a way, I also write random feelings, thoughts, poems or histories when I'm inspired, but it's something I do as a hobby. Guess it helps to organize my ideas and sometimes create something beautiful and worth sharing. Looking forward to read your writing!


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (May 4, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Well, I don't have to tell you that you should write from your gut, write for yourself, or write what you enjoy writing. Seems as though you're already pretty far down that path, aren't you? Hats off to that and your spectacular Calvin and Hobbes pic. Have you ever seen their snowman reel? If not, you should google it. You'll love it...or at least I did.
> 
> Astroannie and Pandora here I believe are poets themselves. If you find some of their work out there, better for you. Don't hesitate to ask anyone questions, make sure you make some regular posting critics, and have a blast. Don't worry about the criticism, either. We're all here to make each other better writers, here to share what we enjoy doing.
> 
> ...



That is not problem for me, if I don't feel what I'm writing then is trash. I can't fake it.
I love Calvin and Hobbes, so I will check that reel for sure 
I've already come across some of their poems and I liked them.
I will post some critics obviously but writing is a new thing for me so I don't know if I can help much. I will try my best.

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (May 4, 2014)

AnnieAnne said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums! ^^ I'm Russian but live in Portugal as well since I'm 5. So glad to see one more "tuga" around here xD. I'm just like you in a way, I also write random feelings, thoughts, poems or histories when I'm inspired, but it's something I do as a hobby. Guess it helps to organize my ideas and sometimes create something beautiful and worth sharing. Looking forward to read your writing!



Hey there, it's very nice to see another person who also lives in Portugal 
I believe we are very very alike because everything you said about writing is true for me as well. 
I'll be checking your work too, that's for sure!

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## ToriJ (May 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good attitude to have. Welcome to the forum, bspn. I hope you find what you're looking for here. I used to try my hand at writing a novel all the time, but lately I've been leaning more on the journalistic side.

I'm American. You saw what we did to the English language. Better not let me get my hands on those notes :twisted:


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the Writing Forums! Hope you enjoy your stay


----------

